# Tatuaje Cabinet Especiales Cigar Review - An excellent lancero



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This lancero has excellent construction, with good draw and even burn. The flavors were excellent. The first 2/3 exhibited coffee notes, a touch of...

Read the full review here: Tatuaje Cabinet Especiales Cigar Review - An excellent lancero


----------

